# Full time or reserves



## civiltech (28 Apr 2004)

I work in the field of civil engineering (9 yrs) and I have always been interested in the military.  I am trying to decide whether to apply for full time as a combat engineer or the reserves (Infantry only here) to see if this is the right decision for myself & family.  Any suggestions.


----------



## civiltech (28 Apr 2004)

I work in the field of civil engineering (9 yrs) and I have always been interested in the military.  I am trying to decide whether to apply for full time as a combat engineer or the reserves (Infantry only here) to see if this is the right decision for myself & family.  Any suggestions.


----------



## girlfiredup (28 Apr 2004)

If you have a full time job, I say keep it and go Reserves.  That‘s my situation at the moment. I have a good paying full time job that I‘m not ready to give up so I‘m heading into the army part time for now.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Mat-V (28 Apr 2004)

I agree with GirlFiredUP. Joining the regular forces is a commitement and theres no easy turning back after basic training.

Since you have a good job and especially since you have a family, you might want to try the reserve and see if it is indeed what you expected. A job with the regs could also put you far away from your family for a while.


----------



## bossi (28 Apr 2004)

Do you test drive a car before buying it?
(and, a career lasts longer than most cars ...)

Sure - go ahead and try the reserves first.

When I was in recruiting it was a heart-breaker when somebody would quit their civvie job, put all their belongings in storage, and off they‘d go ... only to return a little while later with their tail between their legs, embarassed to tell anybody that they‘d discovered the hard way that the Army wasn‘t their cup of tea ...

And, Infantry is one of the toughest military occupations - if you can hack it in the reserves, it will stand you in good stead no matter what occupation you choose in the Regular Force.


----------



## RJG (28 Apr 2004)

Try reserves, if you like it go full time...


----------



## shaunlin41 (28 Apr 2004)

Bad move, If you join reserves and then decide to go reg you could be waiting well over a year at least to transfer and you would most likley have to redo any courses that you completed.  Go to cfrc and talk to them, go on the internet and absorb as much info as possible and if you are near a base talk to people there but realize that they will be trade bias.  And don‘t go into the military for the money so figure out your families needs as it seems that a civil engeneer would make a decent wage.  Most importantly figure out what you want because if you are unhappy than your family will be as well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Apr 2004)

We‘ve had lots of guys go Reg from Reserve and it didn‘t take them more than a few months. During this time, they stayed and paraded with the Regiment til the CT came through. As well, most were able to carry some of their qualifications with them. Most times what they won‘t grant are the PLQ and the Snr NCO crse, depending of course on how much Reserve time you have.


----------



## Old Cent Hand (28 Apr 2004)

Try the Reserves , and if you like it ( Military Life), by all means go Combat Engineer. You learn how to operate everything from a grader , to a bridge layer , and Badger . Plus you work with explosives. I am just scratching the surface, of what these people can do .We had 1 CER ( Combat Engineer Regiment) in Wainwright,I was impressed , great leadership at all levels, and the troops were highly motivated and well trained.
CHIMO!


----------



## civiltech (3 May 2004)

Thanks for the responses.  I have decided to go with the Reserves.  I have my test & interview scheduled for next week.


----------



## kbowes (3 May 2004)

Good for you Civiltech     Are you hoping to make BMQ this summer?


----------



## SpaceInvader (9 Feb 2015)

I realize this topic hasn't been activated in awhile but I've spent a couple weeks on this forum and the forces.ca webpage. I've done quite a bit of research on the topic of reg force/reserves and I'm just wondering why anyone would bother to join the reserves at all?

 It seems there really isn't any way to support a family on the wage they pay ($400/month), in my city in Ontario, that wouldn't pay for a room. You are required to serve only 1 weekend and 1 or 2 nights a week? While that may seem ok to someone in highschool or an arm chair enthusiast but to someone like myself that has interest in pursuing this long-term, it doesn't quite add up. Is there no option for reserves to do regular hours? Also how would one even qualify in their trade working so little? To be red seal certified, it requires thousands of hours under guidance from a competent instructor... So for instance if you were to say enlist as a Construction Tech, it would take you nearly 8 years to become qualified if you were doing the set number of hours allocated for reservists. I must be missing something. Is there no option to do regular hours without forced deployment? 

That is really what I'm after, I have a very clingy wife who would likely follow me into the middle of a warzone if deployed. :facepalm: And its taken a tremendous amount of paperwork, time and money to get her and myself back home together. I would prefer to stay at home for a few years considering I've been living abroad for the last 13 and my wife is nuts for a baby.  :nod:

So I was wondering if there was an option that would allow one to work on base as a reservist but completing more of a full time schedule. Also are there any trades that don't really deploy abroad?  I was thinking Comms Rsch because from the website, it seems they spend the majority of their time based in Canada/Alert. I understand there is an option for reservists to complete this trade but then whats the point? How productive can you really be in just 1 day a week? I have a hard time believing they would even want to hire for this type of position considering the amount of commitment involved. 

I don't mean to come across negatively but the part-time option is a little confusing. Also as I understand training is provided for reservists but is there not an option to complete training in an entire block as the regular forces do? I can't imagine school delivered this way would be at all effective.  

Thank you for your time.


----------



## dimsum (9 Feb 2015)

In short, the Reserves is for those who already have a job and are being "citizen-soldiers" out of interest or whatever, or students.  It's not supposed to be a full-time thing; that's what the Reg Force is for.  

Also, if you're looking to not deploy, I'm not sure the military is for you.


----------



## Brasidas (9 Feb 2015)

SpaceInvader said:
			
		

> *To be red seal certified, it requires thousands of hours under guidance from a competent instructor... So for instance if you were to say enlist as a Construction Tech, it would take you nearly 8 years to become qualified if you were doing the set number of hours allocated for reservists. I must be missing something. Is there no option to do regular hours without forced deployment? *
> 
> ... I have a hard time believing they would even want to hire for this type of position considering the amount of commitment involved.
> 
> I don't mean to come across negatively but the part-time option is a little confusing. Also as I understand training is provided for reservists but *is there not an option to complete training in an entire block as the regular forces do?* I can't imagine school delivered this way would be at all effective.



Training is dependent upon your trade. Most trades require some full-time training, and all leadership courses do. For example, reserve comm research requires several months of full-time training in Kingston. Recruit courses may generally be taken part-time, as may driver courses. Your wife will not be invited to come along with you on courses outside your area, and even if a full-time course is run in your area, you are unlikely to be able to stay at home.


----------



## Ayrsayle (9 Feb 2015)

The two posters above me hit most of the points, but to add:

Yes, there are options for full time employment with the reserves - however, they can be few and far between and planning your career off of it would likely be unwise (You'd need to be at least trade qualified, which takes some time).

There are options for courses to be run "full-time", but as noted below that is often done away from home regardless.  The Reserves' primary tasks are to be a pool of trained individuals able to supplement the Reg Force when required, and to assist with local (IE Canadian) responses of defence or disaster.  Occasionally that means a reservist is employed in a full time position - but if you are trying to work full time and never have to leave home/be posted, you will find it much harder (if not impossible) to achieve just starting out in the military.


----------



## DAA (9 Feb 2015)

The all time best comment on this specific topic that I have ever heard in my career, came from a Flag Officer during a town hall  and I shall quote it for you "If you joined the Primary Reserves for a career.  You are in the wrong job."


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> The all time best comment on this specific topic that I have ever heard in my career, came from a Flag Officer during a town hall  and I shall quote it for you "If you joined the Primary Reserves for a career.  You are in the wrong job."



I remember a Regular Force guy saying ( something like ), "It's a career, not a hobby."


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Feb 2015)

I think both DAA and mariomike have valid points and the truth is in the middle.  Don't expect the reserves to pay like a career.  But treat it as such.  You gain valuable life skills, meet people, and do things that not very many people have or will ever do.  Once you are trained and fully employable, depending on your unit's tempo you may work every weekend or run setup and tear down for a 2 week EX with employment for a couple month.  Or on the flip side, not at all for a month or two.  The majority of people that have been on courses with me in the past have been post secondary students, with a few older gentlemen ranging anywhere from 30-50.

For comms research.  They only exist in Ottawa or Kingston, so unless you live there, you cannot go reserve comms research.


----------



## Brasidas (10 Feb 2015)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> I think both DAA and mariomike have valid points and the truth is in the middle.  Don't expect the reserves to pay like a career.  But treat it as such.  You gain valuable life skills, meet people, and do things that not very many people have or will ever do.  Once you are trained and fully employable, depending on your unit's tempo you may work every weekend or run setup and tear down for a 2 week EX with employment for a couple month.  Or on the flip side, not at all for a month or two.  The majority of people that have been on courses with me in the past have been post secondary students, with a few older gentlemen ranging anywhere from 30-50.
> 
> For comms research.  They only exist in Ottawa or Kingston, so unless you live there, you cannot go reserve comms research.



...and if you move afterward, be prepared to be an oddball without a defined role. I know there were at least two in Calgary, and while they didn't have to switch, they got roles in stores, recruiting, and admin at the comm sqn.


----------

